# New Addition



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Meet Kizzy, Masi's new little sista,,no not a GSD, Masi likes being the only GSD at the moment and so do I..Kizzy is a mini aussie came in last nite, she weighs probably all of 8lbs,,hope the lard butt doesn't squish her


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Kizzy!!!! (GREAT name!)

Lol! She's going be great for Masi ...
And YOU! 

What a doll! :wub:

 Kat


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats!
Love the markings!
Keep us posted with more pics of the little darling!
Moms


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I know two people that recently got Minis, where did she come from?

My GSD pup was only 5.7 when I brought her home and did not get squished!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ha! Had no idea you were getting a new troublemaker! Congrats, she is precious!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks..Falon she came from a breeder in Iowa, I did a ground transport she is nsdr reg'd, her parents are out of Prodigy mini aussies.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Very Cute. Can't wait to see her in person. Maybe Remi and can be buddies?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Diane, she's SO SO SO CUTE!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby! Love the name


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh my!! Look at that cute little thing!! Congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eddie, definitely!! she's due for some shots in a couple weeks, after that we'll set something up!! 

thank you everyone, having lost my two aussies within the past 3 months, she's brought a smile to all our faces and pulled Masi out of her 'funk'..


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

What a cutie. Love the name too. Congratulations!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She is super cute! Every time I go to the All About Pets show here in Ontario I spend extra time with a breeder of mini Aussies... some of the most perfect temperaments I have ever seen in that size of dog - they are great!

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she looks fluffy, any chance on getting a face shot???????? that would be wonderful


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's adorable! Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> eddie, definitely!! she's due for some shots in a couple weeks, after that we'll set something up!!
> 
> thank you everyone, having lost my two aussies within the past 3 months, she's brought a smile to all our faces and pulled Masi out of her 'funk'..


Two in three months OMG that sucks!!

Congrats on the new addition and sorry for the lost ones.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> eddie, definitely!! she's due for some shots in a couple weeks, after that we'll set something up!!
> 
> thank you everyone, having lost my two aussies within the past 3 months, she's brought a smile to all our faces and pulled Masi out of her 'funk'..


Oh that's so sad...did you post your loss and I missed?

Congrats on the new little one...love aussies


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Aw I'm so sorry for your loss, I too have a mini aussie 8yrs old. I recently got my first GSD. Your new addition is definitely quite adorable. I'm sure you'll have an awesome pair on your hands there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's adorable! Congrats! :wub:

Update your signature!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

AAAWWEEEEE! So cute, a little tri color too. Ours is a black Tri on the small side of standard.

They are such great dogs and seem to compliment GSDs very nicely.

Congrats!

After being around Aussies and now having Autumn, I'll probably not be without one again either.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Thanks, she and Masi take up alot of my time right now, so I'm probably not as active here as I am at home

And no GB, I tend to not post my losses, just something I don't really talk about much, so you didn't miss it

Gwen I defected to aussies 14 years ago, I will always have atleast one, for comic relief anyhow,,Masi loves her, which is a good thing The cats not so much, but hoping they come around soon. This is my first mini, I'm not used to REALLY small dogs!! She must weigh all of 5lbs! My standard ones were small, 21" and around 40lbs..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just found out the other day that one of my neighbors got a mini Aussie. I thought it was a puppy but she said "nope, it's a mini."

Now she has a mini Aussie, a "regular" Aussie (lol), a Border Collie and a Sheltie.

As I walk past her house I secretly want to steal them all. :wub:


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Every time I see that coloring in Aussies I'm reminded of probably the best dog I've ever had. His name was Air Jordan, he was standard Aussie, he just showed up one day at the house, and was a part of the family from that day on. I still can see him jumping clear over my dad's head every time he'd go outside to play with him, hence the cliche name choice. 

Beautiful pup Diane, I'm jealous


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats! She's adorable. Cant wait to see pics of them as she grows.


----------

